# Anyone tried Malic Acid?or other supplements



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Hi,all,has anyone tried malic acid to help with the fatigue from FMS?If so,please let me know what dose worked for you.(or,if it did not work for you...)Thanks!Quite frankly,this site is great and I dont know what I would do without it!







also-any other supplements you have tried that might help....Thanks!!!!Beth


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Beth,I havenï¿½t tried Malic Acid, I didnï¿½t know that was something that works for fatigue. I use some tablets with Malic Acid but thats for dry mouth. Iï¿½m on Tradol and dry mouth itï¿½s one of the side effects...As for other supplements, have you checked your level of Folic Acid and Vitamin B12? Itï¿½s very common to have deficiency of these vitamins and FMS. I felt less fatigued when I started to take them./Mio


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Hi,Mio,thanks for your response.I have indeed increased my b vitamins,including what you just suggested.I will try to find more on malic acid and post it here in next few weeks.I just got my fibro diagnosis recently and have had "family stress" to add to it all,so quite busy....will post when i find time!







Beth


----------

